#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل درایور های انواع سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > مشکل: نصب پرینتر Ciric PB2 در ویندوز 7

## Raeed2CB

سلام خدمت عزیز
دوستان لطف کن نحوی نصب این پرنتر با کابل LPT توضیح دهند 
من توی ویندوز xp توی لیست IBM Proprinter X24 انتخاب می کردم مشکل نداشتم ولی توی ویندوز 7 این مدل موجود نیست
لطفا راهنمایی فرمایید

----------

*amen*,*aramis*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## AREF1369

دوست گرامی در اینترنت یک سرچ بزنید ببینید درایور ویندوز سون داره یا خیر؟

----------

*amen*,*aramis*

----------


## nekooee

دوست عزیز شما در قسمت تعمیرات تخصصی تاپیک زدید. اینجا مباحث تعمیراتی فقط بیان میشه. تاپیک شما به بخش مربوطه منقل شد. 
لطفا بیشتر دقت کنید. با تشکر

----------

*amen*,*aramis*

----------

